# UFC 125 Ring card girl alert!



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> The UFC has added two familiar ring girls to the lineup for Saturday's UFC 125 event.
> 
> Former WEC ring girl Brittney Palmer will circle the UFC octagon in her first duties since the merger with its sister promotion.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

That GSP poster is checking out Brittney's butt.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Beat me to it! I was gonna post this!

Finally - Brittney Palmer as a UFC girl!  and what a nice surprise adding Holly Madison in there! 
Love it!

Now they should bring back Ali Sonoma and Logan Stanton! 
Hey... a guy can dream, right?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

We need Logan Stanton back.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

We need Rachelle Leah back. She is so sexy.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

limba said:


> Beat me to it! I was gonna post this!
> 
> Finally - Brittney Palmer as a UFC girl!  and what a nice surprise adding Holly Madison in there!
> Love it!
> ...


Limba, what are you doing in my dreams? I hope you are wearing galoshes...


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

VolcomX311 said:


> We need Logan Stanton back.


Yea, aside from her sweet right pinky finger, she was gorgeous. :thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Fieos said:


> Limba, what are you doing in my dreams? I hope you are wearing galoshes...


Always!



VolcomX311 said:


> We need Logan Stanton back.


:thumbsup:



box said:


> Yea, aside from her sweet right pinky finger, she was gorgeous. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:

Just look at them!!!


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> That GSP poster is checking out Brittney's butt.


Lolz... poster caption = "I am imbreast, er, imbressed witch yer posteree-air."

edit:

Who's thirsty???


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Is it normal to have your tits be on your collar bone??






















Now dont get me wrong.... i would do anything she wanted me to do to her and then some. But there is no denying who ever did her implants did something weird...

Also... just noticed. Not sure if it is just what she is wearing. But her nipples seem to be in a weird place.

ONCE AGAIN PEOPLE
i think she is super hot.. im just pointing out things i cant help but notice.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

It could just be that she's very athletic so the muscles... do something... so her breasts are far up... and... have some... lifting effect... of some sort. :confused02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> It could just be that she's very athletic so the muscles... do something... so her breasts are far up... and... have some... lifting effect... of some sort. :confused02:


Ahhh yes. Muscles play a huge role of where your titties are located after a tit job.
Thanks for clearing that up for me buddy.! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Is it normal to have your tits be on your collar bone??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id take a piece of that ass anyday.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Is it normal to have your tits be on your collar bone??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks fine when shes not wearing a sports bra type thing that lifts her chesties up so high.


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

Logan Stanton was so overrated, I can't see what people saw in her, she was just a flatter, skinnier, smaller, uglier Arianny.

Could care less about Holly Madison too, ugliest of the Girls Next Door imo.

Brittany Palmer's ******* hot though, hell yeah to that shit.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey guys I deleted all the posts that had links to those Arianny playboy pics because theyr'e not allowed on the forum no matter how awesome they are... not in image links or url links to the images somewhere else. Try to just send the link in a private message or email or something instead of posting them on the open forum.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Hey guys I deleted all the posts that had links to those Arianny playboy pics because theyr'e not allowed on the forum *no matter how awesome they are...* not in image links or url links to the images somewhere else. Try to just send the link in a private message or email or something instead of posting them on the open forum.


LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

dudeabides said:


> Hey guys I deleted all the posts that had links to those Arianny playboy pics because theyr'e not allowed on the forum no matter how awesome they are... not in image links or url links to the images somewhere else. Try to just send the link in a private message or email or something instead of posting them on the open forum.


lol, They should be encouraged to be put up not frowned upon haha


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Ahhh yes. Muscles play a huge role of where your titties are located after a tit job.
> Thanks for clearing that up for me buddy.! :thumbsup:


Really? Wow... I actually just used that for an excuse to talk about her boobs. :confused02:



dudeabides said:


> Hey guys I deleted all the posts that had links to those Arianny playboy pics because theyr'e not allowed on the forum no matter how awesome they are... not in image links or url links to the images somewhere else. Try to just send the link in a private message or email or something instead of posting them on the open forum.


Thanks for leaving them long enough for me to be able to save them all. :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> lol, They should be encouraged to be put up not frowned upon haha


This is not an adult site minors are members and can view the forum. Liability is huge and posting them were minors view could be considered a criminal offense and you could actually be charged for doing so, its a misdemeanor but its still illegal.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I miss her! 










....i wake up every morning and she's not there, in my bed!!:sad02:
Why did i dump her?!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

xeberus said:


>


I lost. Really hard. Congrats Xeb.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> I lost. Really hard. Congrats Xeb.


LOL!
Xeb always knows what to say!

He trully is a Fountain of Wisdom!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

In all fairness those girls turn any guy into a fountain.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

dudeabides said:


>


I would drag my dick through a mile of broken glass just to hear her fart through a walkie talkie <3


waitwut?


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Is it normal to have your tits be on your collar bone??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as you are far away from her in distance- as you are light years away from her in league- you'll be doing all she ever wanted you to do to her.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

shake what the doctor gave ya uh-huh! shake what the doctor gave ya!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Is it normal to have your tits be on your collar bone??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't care ("implant problem") if she were my Christmas present I bet I wouldn't even notice as long as the process itself was divine
When I see those super hot babes, I wish I were GSP, Shogun, Badr Hari, facebook/google founder or "simply" another billionaire with lots of $$$...


----------



## monkey024 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> That GSP poster is checking out Brittney's butt.


HAHAHA that is by far the funniest thing I've seen.


----------

